#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Новый центр традиции Джонанг (Казань)

## Шерап

*В начале октября 2013 состоится открытие нового центра традиции Джонанг в г. Казань.* 

Адрес: ул. Калинина, д.6, кв.34. Контактный телефон +7 (909) 309-1945  электронная почта: Bulatmg68@yandex.ru

С 21.09.13 по 06.10.13 в Москве находятся буддийские монахи традиции Джонанг. В программе посвящения с ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо,
строительство мандалы Калачакры. Подробная программа мероприятий: www.jonangpa.ru/news

С 10.10.13 по 21.10.13 монахи Джонанг и лама Йонтен Гиалсто будут находиться в Казани, где проведут посвящения, ритуалы и возведут мандалу Калачакры.

Информацию о буддийской традиции Джонанг вы можете получить также на сайте традиции Джонанг www.jonang.ru

----------

Айрат (23.09.2013), Алдын Хадыс (23.09.2013), Дмитрон (24.09.2013), Кунсанг (24.09.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> *В начале октября 2013 состоится открытие нового центра традиции Джонанг в г. Казань.* 
> 
> Адрес: ул. Калинина, д.6, кв.34. Контактный телефон +7 (909) 309-1945  электронная почта: Bulatmg68@yandex.ru
> 
> С 21.09.13 по 06.10.13 в Москве находятся буддийские монахи традиции Джонанг. В программе посвящения с ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо,
> строительство мандалы Калачакры. Подробная программа мероприятий: www.jonangpa.ru/news
> 
> С 10.10.13 по 21.10.13 монахи Джонанг и лама Йонтен Гиалсто будут находиться в Казани, где проведут посвящения, ритуалы и возведут мандалу Калачакры.
> 
> Информацию о буддийской традиции Джонанг вы можете получить также на сайте традиции Джонанг www.jonang.ru


И почему мероприятия Джонанга в Зеленодольске или в Казани всегда совпадают с моими поездками в Москву?   :Frown:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> И почему мероприятия Джонанга в Зеленодольске или в Казани всегда совпадают с моими поездками в Москву?


Карма?

----------


## Айрат

> Карма?


Да, карма. Уже пару лет наблюдаю за этой традицией, очень хорошее впечатление Лама производит. А как только появляются интересные мне мероприятия, так сразу возникают препятствия для поездки. А тут и центр Джонанга совсем рядом открывается и, снова, не судьба. Видимо, Калачакра-тантра не для меня  :Smilie: ))

----------

